# Square mile 20% discount



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi guys was looking for a top up of beans as I am now down to my last 750 g. Panic time. Lol

Wanted to try the sweet shop blend from square mile and found out theat they are doing a 20% discount today.







)

Grab it quick.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Good spot thanks


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks

Gives me a good excuse to buy a few beans


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

must...

resist....


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Phobic said:


> must...
> 
> resist....


Resistance is futile!!!! Lol


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, never tried square mile, this gave me the incentive to try them, and also ordered some decaf.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Controversial statement but I think squaremile are the top

Of the roaster tree....


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Also ordered a bag of sweet shop to try.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Red brick is my single

Favourite blend for espresso...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this discount.... two bags of redbrick on their way....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweetshop has consistently been one of my favourite blends for espresso for years.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems that I didn't complete my order fully - had a reminder email this morning

Went back in and, as expected, the discount code is now invalid


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Give 'em a ring, and tell them what happened. I generally find them very keen to please when this sort of thing happens.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Dammit I meant to order some Red Brick and Sweetshop least night and completely forgot ?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Balls, can't believe I missed this?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Give 'em a ring, and tell them what happened. I generally find them very keen to please when this sort of thing happens.


Mailed them yesterday, got a reply today and they are refunding me the discount

Top service !


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

My first try of sweet shop. I know its a seasonal coffee so the beans change but this stuff is fantastic ! Even tastier with the discount


----------

